# Farmers markets 2010



## Deb (Mar 3, 2010)

I just signed up...well, am in the process of signing up for farmers markets 2010. 21-24 of them. 

Yikes! I'm mad. They say 2000 or so through the door regularly, but i'm not sure how that translates to sales....

Tips anyone on how much I'll need?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

Deb said:
			
		

> I just signed up...well, am in the process of signing up for farmers markets 2010. 21-24 of them.
> 
> Yikes! I'm mad. They say 2000 or so through the door regularly, but i'm not sure how that translates to sales....
> 
> Tips anyone on how much I'll need?



It's really hard to say until you actually get there and do it.  I would make as much as you can in preparation and if it's way too much then at least you'll have a couple weeks off when it starts until you need to make more.  

I think I've read to have at least enough product for 5% of the traffic.  So that's 100 items...which I'm sure you'll have more than that... 

Good luck!


----------



## Deb (Mar 14, 2010)

At the moment I have close on 1100 soaps cured and ready to go, so that would mean I'm safe for at least 11 weeks! Awesome! that'll give me a chance to make more if necessary (after we move in 2 weeks). 

thank you!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2010)

The rule of thumb is to expect 10% of the door in sales and hope for 15%.  It sounds like you have lots of product so you should be fine...


----------



## Deb (Mar 17, 2010)

Heck, if sales are anywhere near that high, I"ll be one happy bunny!


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got a farmers market coming up too. Please keep us posted on how things go. Truth be told I use this forum a lot as a learning tool.


----------



## Deb (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll let you know! Markets start on the 15th of May, but i've got one event at a Senior Center the week before. This year my line up is:
12 soaps (10 scented)
potentially 8 'test' scents later in the year
10 Bath salt and fizzy bath salt
12 sugar scrub cubes
20 lip balm 

If, and I do mean If, I can get one of the suppliers down south (US) to cooperate and send bottles/jars in a Non-UPS fashion, I'll do cream and lotion too.


----------

